# Made Honey Caramels! Thanks Kamon Reynolds



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGKDNtc-lk0

Followed this recipe and made honey caramels. Also- melted some semi sweet chocolate and poured over the top with some pecans. Super easy. You really have to watch the candy thermometer closely at the end to be sure you don't burn it.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Mouth-watering. I’m making some.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks fellas but to be honest Laurel is the Honey Caramel pro. I can consume them with the best of them, especially with some pecans! Mmmm mmmm! She told me to do the video on it because she didn't want to.... and I said, "yes dear". We are hoping to do more honey based recipes this winter.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Indeed, they are delicious. Kamon, you must know how to barbecue in TN. How bout a honey based bbq sauce? I have been adding honey to some store bought sauce that I like (Baby Ray) but bet Laurel can do better. J


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't made a BBQ sauce yet. I do constantly marinate our grilled meats in our honey with thyme, sweet basil, garlic powder, onion powder, bit of red & black pepper with salt and vinegar. Good stuffs. The broilers I am raising are destined for a bath in that stuff!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds great. I have some broilers coming soon from a local farmer. Will try that, thanks. J


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Fivej said:


> Sounds great. I have some broilers coming soon from a local farmer. Will try that, thanks. J


I have a sauce recipe for ribs but you can modify or add anything; 
½ cup honey 
5 TB cider vinegar
Worcestershire sauce
¼ cup soy sauce
3 cloves minced garlic
catsup
**Combine and bring to boil reduce simmer 15 min.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks Cloverdale. I happen to have some ribs and just spun honey. J


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Cloverdale said:


> I have a sauce recipe for ribs but you can modify or add anything;
> ½ cup honey
> 5 TB cider vinegar
> Worcestershire sauce
> ...


Man and here I was happy with my sandwhich until I read this post. Sounds good. I may use this as a base and slightly modify


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

It is very good on ribs; I dug out my grandfathers old honey recipe book from the 1940’s and found a recipe for Honey Caramels, and Honey Bittersweets, which you use comb honey cut in 3/8 inch strips with hot knife so it seals the honey in, and coat with dipping chocolate, AND a bunch of other old recipes., including Honey Ice Box cookies my grandma used to make. I’ll be big as a house making all this stuff!


----------



## sjordan (Jul 16, 2020)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> I haven't made a BBQ sauce yet. I do constantly marinate our grilled meats in our honey with thyme, sweet basil, garlic powder, onion powder, bit of red & black pepper with salt and vinegar. Good stuffs. The broilers I am raising are destined for a bath in that stuff!


Can you post a recipe for this. We processed 60 birds this year (sold 10) and are looking for new ways to cook them


----------

